# AArk related blog



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I was doing some searching and came across this: http://frogmatters.wordpress.com/ 



> This personal blog rides in the slipstream of Amphibian Ark, tracking its progress, while exploring related topics that fall under biodiversity.


It looks as though it is kept extremely up-to-date on current global amphibian conservation issues.


----------

